# Weirdest Thing You've Plopped Into The Fermentor?



## chappo1970 (18/2/09)

I noticed this week over a few post us brewers seem to drop some pretty weird, wonderful and funky stuff into the fermentor. There has been mention of whole chickens cooked, frozen and raw plopped in as well as a glass eye lost, kafir lime leaves, various roots of medicinal plants and on and on.

So it's time to fess up to what weird sh#t have you dropped into the ferment?


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/2/09)

h34r: 

Kit yeast
Coopers Brew Enchancer

h34r: 

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Fents (18/2/09)

weed. but we should of waited till primary was done.


----------



## raven19 (18/2/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> h34r:
> 
> Kit yeast
> Coopers Brew Enchancer
> ...



+1.

and K&K - never again!


----------



## Wardhog (18/2/09)

Fents said:


> weed. but we should of waited till primary was done.



Oh you mean dandelions and so forth. That's what you're talking about, isn't it Fents? Fents?

Only do the gardening with your ales in secondary.


----------



## drsmurto (18/2/09)

Strawberry topping

Milo


----------



## chappo1970 (18/2/09)

Fents said:


> weed. but we should of waited till primary was done.



NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Hey Fents did ya boil it or just drop it in?


----------



## PostModern (18/2/09)

My false teeth once fell in. Luckily they'd just been sterilised, so I didn't have to worry. Had a bitch of a time eating steak for the next two weeks tho.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/2/09)

Warren -


----------



## Fents (18/2/09)

its a fair effort. you have to soak it in water for about 5 days and change the water daily, gets rid of all the shit. once the water starts staying clear you just dry hop it in the fermenter. we put it in primary but as i said would defiantly rack the brew and dry hop it in secondary.

read this, its where i got the info from. http://www.onr.com/user/liberty/Marijuana/MBeer/MBeer.html

edit - ours was a 8% ale. hard to drink imo.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/2/09)

Fents said:


> its a fair effort. you have to soak it in water for about 5 days and change the water daily, gets rid of all the shit. once the water starts staying clear you just dry hop it in the fermenter. we put it in primary but as i said would defiantly rack the brew and dry hop it in secondary.
> 
> read this, its where i got the info from. http://www.onr.com/user/liberty/Marijuana/MBeer/MBeer.html
> 
> edit - ours was a 8% ale. hard to drink imo.



 So the "skunk" was not from lightstrike I assume? 

Warren -


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/2/09)

There was a recent thread about people dipping their cocks in or something


----------



## rclemmett (18/2/09)

Probably a tie between port wine magnolia flowers and a brigalow finishing hop tablet............... I should have just gone with Mr Hankey, but you live and you learn.


----------



## fraser_john (18/2/09)

A small pocket knife! I use a little button magnet to stick to my stir bar through the flask so it does not drop in, had my knife on top of the fermenter and when I put the flask down on top of the ferment, the knife stuck to it. Picked the flask up and the knife dropped straight through the hole in the ferment, no net!!!!

Ruined the knife, strange enough the beer was not infected when I racked it after primary.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/2/09)

1/2 eaten Mars Bar dropped in by number 3 daughter!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Katherine (18/2/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> 1/2 eaten Mars Bar dropped in by number 3 daughter!
> 
> C&B
> TDA



What was the outcome?


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/2/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> 1/2 eaten Mars Bar dropped in by number 3 daughter!
> 
> C&B
> TDA




:lol: Classic! I'm just getting a mental picture of the look on your face. At least it wasn't the TV. 

Warren -


----------



## mckenry (18/2/09)

A mate of my brothers used to put all kinds of stuff in his brews. I remember Licorice sticks, bananas, apricot jam and lime cordial. But the worst one he ever did was put a whole tin of creamed corn in! I was ok(ish) about the other stuff, but when quizzed on the creamed corn he fessed up and told me that someone else had told him corn syrup was the go :lol: :lol: 

note for any newbies - loosely - corn syrup is a common name for maltodextrin (a corn starch powder)


----------



## newguy (18/2/09)

All this talk about weird stuff in the fermenter reminded me of a heartwarming story I heard from a friend long ago. I thought Id share

Darcys uncles all used to make what he called bread wine. The wine itself was made of fruit, fruit juice, sometimes potatoes and rhubarb, sugar, and bakers yeast. All the ingredients were put into a 5 gallon pail, then covered with slices of bread. The pail was placed in the closet and allowed to ferment and settle. The wine was consumed straight from the pail by simply dipping your cup. When one uncles batch was done, the rest of them would get together and, well, get pissed.

The day Darcy told me about happened long ago. He was maybe 8 or 9 years old. He was over at his uncles house playing with his cousins. This uncle did not have indoor plumbing, by the way.

His uncle and his uncles brothers and brothers in law were all in the dining room, tying into the latest batch of this wine. Half drunk, his uncle yells to his wife, WOMAN!!!! Bring us more wine!

A few minutes later, his wife emerges from the kitchen holding the nearly empty wine pail and laughing uncontrollably. What the HELL are you laughing at?

She tipped the pail so they could all see a kid-sized turd floating intact at the bottom. All of the previously boisterous men at the table fell silent. His uncles face slowly turned red, then he bellowed WHO SHIT IN MY WINE?!!?

Darcys cousin innocently replied I had a poop last night Daddy.

CMERE! [Whack] [Whack]

At this point, Darcy felt it wise to go home. Run home actually.

Like I mentioned, there was no plumbing in the house. For night, they had a honey pail which they kept in the closet. You figure out what happened. The moral of the story? Open fermenter = shitty result. 

And yes, it's a true story.


----------



## Katherine (18/2/09)

mckenry said:


> A mate of my brothers used to put all kinds of stuff in his brews. I remember Licorice sticks, bananas, apricot jam and lime cordial. But the worst one he ever did was put a whole tin of creamed corn in! I was ok(ish) about the other stuff, but when quizzed on the creamed corn he fessed up and told me that someone else had told him corn syrup was the go :lol: :lol:
> 
> note for any newbies - loosely - corn syrup is a common name for maltodextrin (a corn starch powder)



creamed corn in beer YUCK...
I have always wanted to try black jelly beans...
Banana beer is meant to be quite nice, ROSS???? 

I put fennel in once... it was a wheat beer ended up tasting like curry! 

Has any one done a pumpkin beer? all the go in the states!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/2/09)

Katie said:


> What was the outcome?



Believe it or not it was one of the best 80/- I have brewed Katie.



warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: Classic! I'm just getting a mental picture of the look on your face. At least it wasn't the TV.
> 
> Warren -



Jeez don't bring the telly up Warren! Laura is still sensitive about that incident! LOL!

C&B
TDA


----------



## KHB (18/2/09)

Katie said:


> creamed corn in beer YUCK...
> I have always wanted to try black jelly beans...
> Banana beer is meant to be quite nice, ROSS????
> 
> ...




A mate of mine here makes a pumpkin beer pretty sure it took out the specialty calss in SABSOSA 2007.

KHB


----------



## Adamt (18/2/09)

Hahahaha... top quality story newguy. Puts a whole new spin on being "shit faced"! :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (18/2/09)

spillmostofit has done a pumpkin beer. i think it was a split effort between himself and ThirstyBoy?

McKenry - corn syrup is what the yanks call maltodex. 

anywhooo.

mine woould have to be vegimite. Back when a mate and me started homebrewing (we were 17 so give us a break), for some reason we thought vegimite would enhance the flavour of a batch. thanks christ we only added a few table spoons. i guess all that table sugar anf fusile alc from brewqing at mid temps must have scrubbed the taste out!


----------



## PostModern (18/2/09)

Pumpkin in the mash, not the fermenter tho, right?


----------



## jonocarroll (18/2/09)

This weekend a jar of Promite's going in.

I've used (on separate occasions mostly);

Strawberry & Raspberry Preserve
Honey
Vanilla
Banana Chips
Fruit Peels
Herbs

It's tempting to add a bag of skittles and make 'skittlebrau', but perhaps that's not so wise. I've known a winemaker that made Ouzo with black jellybeans for colour.


----------



## mckenry (18/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> McKenry - corn syrup is what the yanks call maltodex.
> 
> anywhooo.



here is my original post. Did I get something wrong or did you not read it?

A mate of my brothers used to put all kinds of stuff in his brews. I remember Licorice sticks, bananas, apricot jam and lime cordial. But the worst one he ever did was put a whole tin of creamed corn in! I was ok(ish) about the other stuff, but when quizzed on the creamed corn he fessed up and told me that someone else had told him corn syrup was the go 

note for any newbies - loosely - corn syrup is a common name for maltodextrin (a corn starch powder


----------



## InCider (18/2/09)

I dry hopped my weatherstation (barometer, thermometer & clock).

It stayed there the whole ferment. Now the clock doesn't work

InCider.


----------



## Steve (18/2/09)

Katie said:


> I have always wanted to try black jelly beans...



Katie

A mate of mine primed his bottles of stout with black jelly babies (not beans) and it was beautiful. Give it a go in a couple of stubbies next time (one per stubbie).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sully (18/2/09)

Steve said:


> Katie
> 
> A mate of mine primed his bottles of stout with black jelly babies (not beans) and it was beautiful. Give it a go in a couple of stubbies next time (one per stubbie).
> Cheers
> Steve


I heard Chickos are good too in stout if you prime the bottle with them.


Sully


----------



## clatty (18/2/09)

Sully said:


> I heard Chickos are good too in stout if you prime the bottle with them.
> 
> 
> Sully



Mmmm chicko stout sounds awesome... thanks for the idea sully 

:chug:


----------



## Millet Man (18/2/09)

InCider said:


> I dry hopped my weatherstation (barometer, thermometer & clock).
> 
> It stayed there the whole ferment. Now the clock doesn't work
> 
> InCider.


Just checking the temp were we??? :lol: 

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Millet Man (18/2/09)

Orange juice...


----------



## mwd (18/2/09)

HoppinMad said:


> I am planning a stout with Portarlington Mussels. Based on what I've heard... 120-130g in the last 10 mins of a 20 litre boil is devine!




Don't know about that boiling mussels in beer and eating them looks a more promising outcome.

BTW Those empty bottles of olives make handy storage jars for yeast rescued from the fermenter after a brew.


----------



## Tony (18/2/09)

A frozen chicken and a choked kitten in a zip lock bag to chill the brew and make the airlock understand its duty


----------



## Mantis (18/2/09)

Well, heres one thats gonna make yu go ick. 
I was doing all my brews in the kitchen up until lately when I got a 3 ring burner etc allowing me to do it all in the shed. 
I brewed up an amber ale and after cooling the (partial) in a tub of ice water with lid on, tipped it into the fermenter that had measured amout of water to make up the final volume. 
Stirred the allmighty out of it, and reached for the yeast. 

WHAT THE

Something is wriggling in the foam. I pull it out, and its a cockroach, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Well that was a few weeks ago, and the amber ale was fine, and its all gone but for a few bottles. I labelled them cochroach ale 
I am still stuffed if I know how it got in there , but suspect the stirring spoon that was sitting for a while before I used it. 

sorry if that causes nightmares for anyone :lol:


----------



## Mantis (18/2/09)

Steve said:


> Katie
> 
> A mate of mine primed his bottles of stout with black jelly babies (not beans) and it was beautiful. Give it a go in a couple of stubbies next time (one per stubbie).
> Cheers
> Steve




Katie, be sure to use all male black jelly babies if you want that little bit more carbination


----------



## Tony (18/2/09)

I have a few stories.

One was a stout i made a few years back. After i had it in the fermenter with the yeast i was cleaning out the kettle and there were all these funny meaty chunks in the bottom. 

They were boiled Slugs!

The stout was a ripper!

Another......... A couple of years ago when the mash paddle was a Robust porter, i used to talk to Ash in Perth a lot about brewing when he was starting out on MSN messenger.

I sent him a bottle of my porter i brewed for the comp (and never got to enter because of moving house) and he said it was great............ except for the great big huntsman spider he found in the bottle after he finnished.

OOPS!

Another: a mate i used to work with. Hes ex father in law was into brewing and made a mean coopers lager aparently. My work mate went there for a BBQ one day and poured him self a beer from a bottle, drank and enjoyed and was half way through pouring the second glass when the beer stopped comming out.

On closer inspection there was a dead mouse blocking the bottle neck!

Ooooooooooooo yuck.......... that one really gets me.

All true stories!

cheers


----------



## Tony (18/2/09)

Mantis said:


> Katie, be sure to use all male black jelly babies if you want that little bit more carbination



Oh this is really distasteful and please forgive me. Will probably get me moderated.

Will the female Jelly babies give the beer a yeast infection?

Told yas!

Timing till deletion!


----------



## Mantis (18/2/09)

Tony said:


> I have a few stories.
> 
> One was a stout i made a few years back. After i had it in the fermenter with the yeast i was cleaning out the kettle and there were all these funny meaty chunks in the bottom.
> 
> ...



Now, I am gonna have nightmares :blink:


----------



## schooey (18/2/09)

Bit O/T, but anyway... I was working on a job at a little place called Rowena once upon a long time ago, no pub at Rowena, but they had a shop with a take away licence and they used to let you sit out the back and drink, have a feed etc, so it was stubbies all round... Tis one particular night we were all standin' round playing darts, stubbies piling up on the table next to us. These blokes were all boilermakers/welders, smoked like chimneys. There was an apprentice we used to call Turtle working for us at the time.... Well poor old turtle is three sheets to the wind and he's talking to me as he walks over to the table and picks up a stubby and takes a great big swig... 

Man the look on his face... He'd picked up a stubby that all the blokes had put their butts in and he'd swallowed about a hundred.... poor bastard was as green as Kermit and threw up for near an hour... Everytime someone lit a cigarette poor old Turtle would barfing again.... :lol:

Think we called him Smokey after that...


----------



## Tony (18/2/09)

I did that at the imperial hotel in tamworth with my half empty can of rum

some bastarde put their buts in it when i wasnt watching.

Never let a drink out of my sight when in a pub now. Even take itto the pisser with me if im not with close friends

cheers


----------



## bozzy (18/2/09)

Tony said:


> I did that at the imperial hotel in tamworth with my half empty can of rum
> 
> some bastarde put their buts in it when i wasnt watching.
> 
> ...



similar thing happened to me except i was drinking coronas at a bbq. luckily i spotted the butts in my drink b4 i took a swig.

havent dropped anything into the fermenter yet other than K&K.


----------



## Cocko (18/2/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> h34r:
> 
> Kit yeast
> Coopers Brew Enchancer
> ...



Love it - GOLD!!


:lol:


----------



## buttersd70 (19/2/09)

bozzy said:


> similar thing happened to me except i was drinking coronas at a bbq. luckily i spotted the butts in my drink b4 i took a swig.
> 
> havent dropped anything into the fermenter yet other than K&K.



I thought that cigarette butts enhanced carona. h34r:


----------



## EK (19/2/09)

buttersd70 said:


> I thought that cigarette butts enhanced carona. h34r:


Not so much "enhance" as "mask". 
:icon_cheers: 
EK


----------



## clean brewer (19/2/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> There was a recent thread about people dipping their cocks in or something



:lol: :lol:


----------



## mckenry (19/2/09)

Tony said:


> I did that at the imperial hotel in tamworth with my half empty can of rum
> 
> some bastarde put their buts in it when i wasnt watching.
> 
> ...



My close friends are more likely to do it! Must say, it's stopped a bit since smoking indoors was banned.


----------



## KHB (19/2/09)

I remember once when i was brewing i got my 2 yo to put the bittering hops in, she tipped the hops in and i said good girl and gave her a kiss. She then looked at me and threw the plastic container in. Which followedwith me finding a way to get it out before it melted. Got it out fine but the 2yo hasnt made a hop addition since!!

KHB


----------



## reviled (19/2/09)

KHB said:


> She then looked at me and threw the plastic container in.



:lol: Haha, that made me laugh, I can picture it...

Ive added - Coffee, Bourbon, Vanilla essence, Oak, Port, and honey..

Be keen to try the Braindeath BW like Fents, what was the outcome mate? Did it work even tho it was hard to drink?


----------



## Fents (19/2/09)

i couldnt really tell mate, needed a test subject that was straight to start with (i.e not me), pretty sure i sent a bottle off to a mate and he said it had a kick wether or not that was the 8% i'll never know.


----------



## reviled (19/2/09)

Fents said:


> i couldnt really tell mate, needed a test subject that was straight to start with (i.e not me), pretty sure i sent a bottle off to a mate and he said it had a kick wether or not that was the 8% i'll never know.



How much did you end up using?


----------



## Katherine (19/2/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Don't know about that boiling mussels in beer and eating them looks a more promising outcome.
> 
> BTW Those empty bottles of olives make handy storage jars for yeast rescued from the fermenter after a brew.



I know oysters are used, I have being tempted the recipe I found, we worked out the beer would end up costing over $200.00 so maybe the mussels are a cheaper option... So we just sat back and ate dozens of Ceduna's with our beer... mmmm is 8.00am to early for beer and oysters?


----------



## Katherine (19/2/09)

Mantis said:


> Katie, be sure to use all male black jelly babies if you want that little bit more carbination



Will it matter if I bite there heads off first?


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/2/09)

Katie said:


> Will it matter if I bite there heads off first?



Somewhat disturbing, and yet exciting at the same time.....  

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Fourstar (19/2/09)

Katie said:


> I know oysters are used, I have being tempted the recipe I found, we worked out the beer would end up costing over $200.00 so maybe the mussels are a cheaper option... So we just sat back and ate dozens of Ceduna's with our beer... mmmm is 8.00am to early for beer and oysters?




Ive been tempted todo one with a few tins of smoked oysters that have been rinsed of the oil. Smoked oster stout. hmmmmm or raw oysters with rauchmalt.


----------



## Fents (19/2/09)

reviled said:


> How much did you end up using?



Taken to PM's.


----------



## boingk (19/2/09)

I've done a chilli beer with 100g of chopped jalapenos and 10g of chipotles in the boil, came great but didn't age well over 2 months. Best drunk young and with a spicy stirfry. No hotness in the beer, but great asiatic chilli flavour. Could picture drinking one while floating around on a sampan near one of the islands they used in the 'Man with the Golden Gun' Bond flick. 

As for putting things in beer itself, this was more of a substitution. I was around at a mates place and we had a bit of a bash happening - people getting generally pissed and so on. There were a few cases of Carlton Draught in the fridge plus homebrew for myself and anyone wanting it. Getting progressively drunker, a few of us thought it'd be a great idea to piss into an empty of Carlton, then recap it and put it at the back of the fridge. I did the deed, and we promptly forgot about it...

...until a bit later I was sitting down and heard a couple of people talking about this beer they just opened:

"Huh, its flat... *drinking noises* ...not cold either, 'the hell?"
"Gimme a taste . . . yeah, tastes like shit - you gotta have a try of this, whaddaya reckon?"
"Nah, none too good. Dunno hey. Smells like piss."

h34r: :icon_vomit: 

Cheers - boingk


----------



## chappo1970 (19/2/09)

The mobile phone...

Yep had it in the top pocket bent over to check how the secondary was filling up and... plonk

My natural reaction was to shove my hand right in there, which I did, I then quicky pulled my hand out realising I had stuffed the brew, I then shoved it straight back in deciding the phone was worth more than the brew, I then quickly pulled it out wondering how to explain this one to my father. Decided not to tell him. Long story short it stayed in there till we bottled. Although by the time we bottled I forgot it was in there so he found this rather f#cked up yeast infected phone in the bottom when cleaning up... :lol: 

From memory it was a good beer with a damn fine head, all lacy and stuff...


----------



## bozzy (19/2/09)

is there a spacific reason for black jelly babies/beans or is it a joke that i missed?

i put honey in todays brew of ginger beer. its the first time ive deviated from the kit instructions/ingrediants. dont think ill K&K again


----------



## Sully (19/2/09)

bozzy said:


> is there a spacific reason for black jelly babies/beans or is it a joke that i missed?


It imparts an aniseed flavour to stouts as well as carbonating it, instead of sugars, quite nice actually. 

I wonder how Darryl Lee soft liquorice would go as a primer in a stout... hmmm????

Speaking of aniseed and weird things, I recall someone mixing Sarsparella and Beer to drink, like a Shandy. Never tried it but it sounds an ok combo.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Muggus (19/2/09)

Geez! Don't think I can compare to any of the stories in here.

Worst i've done is drop the rubber grommet from the airlock in off one of my fermenter. Shrugged it off "Meh, it's sterile". Got one off one of my fermenters not in use, sterilised it, and fit it in place. Turned out to be a great beer.

Besides that, its just hops, sugar, and the occasional bit of water. So i've got nothing!


----------



## Steve (1/3/09)

Just finished draining from the kettle into the fermenters....and guess what I found bobbing around in one of the fermenters? A ******* cockroach! Must've fallen in the kettle during the boil. Some cultures may think they're a delicassy but I certainly dont. Fished it out and it was definately dead so hopefully it was in there for a while! Spewing!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Cummins (1/3/09)

Roach in a Rauch. Delicious.


----------



## mckenry (11/4/09)

Steve said:


> Just finished draining from the kettle into the fermenters....and guess what I found bobbing around in one of the fermenters? A ******* cockroach! Must've fallen in the kettle during the boil.
> Cheers
> Steve



Just finished draining the kettle. Found a staple. Wasnt there before filling kettle, so who knows how it made it in there and where did it start?


----------



## Mantis (11/4/09)

Steve said:


> Just finished draining from the kettle into the fermenters....and guess what I found bobbing around in one of the fermenters? A ******* cockroach! Must've fallen in the kettle during the boil. Some cultures may think they're a delicassy but I certainly dont. Fished it out and it was definately dead so hopefully it was in there for a while! Spewing!
> Cheers
> Steve



Hey Steve , have a look at my post 37 in this thread. My cockroach ale turned out fine
And no jokes about mantis's and cockroach eating eh <_<


----------



## pdilley (11/4/09)

Sully said:


> It imparts an aniseed flavour to stouts as well as carbonating it, instead of sugars, quite nice actually.
> 
> I wonder how Darryl Lee soft liquorice would go as a primer in a stout... hmmm????
> 
> ...



Wife just got some Darryl Lee and i was sad to see it at 300g, i swear it was 420g or 500g or more the last bag I bought.


----------



## flattop (11/4/09)

Steve the important question is.... did it drink much????

We need a name Steve's brew topic.....

Roach killer bitter


----------



## b_thomas (11/4/09)

Cat hair will occasionally make its way in to the fermenter, actually none of the house is free of their tyranny. Thankfully it's tasteless and hasn't caused any infections (mustn't have been a hair from the base of the tail  )


----------



## Mantis (11/4/09)

b_thomas said:


> Cat hair will occasionally make its way in to the fermenter, actually none of the house is free of their tyranny. Thankfully it's tasteless and hasn't caused any infections (mustn't have been a hair from the base of the tail  )



Ohhhh , the temptation. No, dont go there h34r:


----------



## b_thomas (11/4/09)

In hindsight I can see where that might be construed as something other than a feline pussy


----------



## Mantis (11/4/09)

b_thomas said:


> In hindsight I can see where that might be construed as something other than a feline pussy



 
We have 6 cats and a Jack Russel terrior so hair is everywhere. Its the main component of the vac contents when emptied into the bin. 
With them and 3 women in the house, its no bloody wonder that I got into brewing out in the shed. 
Me, the dog, our one cool brewhouse cat (burmese), and the footy on the radio and the smell of malt and hops. :icon_cheers:


----------



## pmolou (12/4/09)

the worst ive done is stuck my whole arm in to get a hop sack i dropped in the fermentor out (which was open) its surprising how forgiving beer is still didnt get an infection.

and one time i was bottling and the wasps would go away away so some of them crawled into the bottles and i just bottled them up and called it wasp ale haha no ones drank em yet


----------



## anc001 (12/4/09)

I've done a pumpkin porter before, cubed, roasted then added to a 2 hour boil.
It was a great success, no one but me could taste the pumpkin, bloody uneducated fools!
They keep asking me to make it again


----------



## Steve (12/4/09)

The cockroach beer was fine. Ive realised they hide in the very top lip of my keggle. Was kegging a brew yesterday, cleaned out the fermenter and a bee came out with the water. Ive noticed I get a few bees hanging around when brewing. If must have fallen in the kettle, then got into the fermenter and staying through the whole fermentation. It was Docs Aidens Irish Red. I think I'll call it Nosy Bee Red Ale.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sydneybrewer (9/7/09)

all gold gold gold, sorry to anyone that wanted to put this thread to rest but stumbled on to it and cant stop laughing lol :lol:


----------



## Spartan 117 (9/7/09)

Mate of mine recently had mushrooms growing in his.... don't think it was on purpose though, scummy bugger :icon_vomit: . I've put cloves in with cider before that was nice.

Aaron


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (18/7/09)

Steve said:


> Katie
> 
> A mate of mine primed his bottles of stout with black jelly babies (not beans) and it was beautiful. Give it a go in a couple of stubbies next time (one per stubbie).
> Cheers
> Steve



Years ago (about 20 years) my Dad used Black Jellybeans to prime - 2 per tallie if I remember rightly (TBC tonight).
Originally I am from Napier, New Zealand and _apparently_ this method was quite popular within the local brewing community. Everything was tried yada yada yada but now there is a Brew Shop in Napier named "Jellybean Brewing Supplies" and they do all the wierd and wonderful.


----------

